# 12dpo faint pink line :)



## aaiimmee

tested today at 12 dpo test come upwith a faint pink line... ill keep testing but im really hoping this is my month... :) you should only get a line if you are pregnant right?


----------



## porkypig

I think so hun, Congrats!! xxxx


----------



## celine

yip, woohoo i think you did it!


----------



## bebe

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Catalyst

aaiimmee said:


> tested today at 12 dpo test come upwith a faint pink line... ill keep testing but im really hoping this is my month... :) you should only get a line if you are pregnant right?

congratulations :) Im 13-14 dpo and got also faint pink line today :) hurray for us!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## krazykat

WOOHOOO!!!!! Yep that normally means you are pregnant! Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## emzlouize

i should definatly think so, congrats x


----------



## aflight84

congratulations


----------



## dan-o

Sounds like congrats are in order!!!! :D xx


----------



## who's_mummy

Congratulations!

Gemma x


----------



## babytots

a line is a line hun. congratulations :wohoo: x


----------



## making a baby

Im scared to test,tired of the -
I want the + I am 3 days from AF and I have been tracting temp,went from97.9 on Friday-Saturday I was 98.06--Sunday I was 98.2 and today 98.2 again,Cramping,BOOBIES HURT....tired,headache,moist down there???? Confused? Don't know if temp would be going down by now or should it be hire? What do you ladies think?


----------



## srm0421

Congrats you two, I think that if the line showed up before the time limit it is def a positive. Test again tomorrow. Can either of you post a pic? Not that I doubt you but I like seeing a positive :rofl:
Making a baby- Temps are different for each woman. If this is your first cycle charting then you will not know your temps pattern for AF. When my cycle is normal I have temps from 97.5 through out the month. The day after I O my temp goes up to 97.9, after that I range from 98.0-98.3. When I was PG with my son my temp jumped up to 98.4 so I tested. I do think that temps can vary from month to month with some women though so if I got a 98.4 on another cycle it would not mean I was PG. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Nicole23

Congrats!!!


----------



## aaiimmee

Look at my pictures :) 13 DPO


----------



## mummymadness

Big congrats . x.


----------



## Kimberly28

Definitely a :bfp:!! :happydance: Congrats hun!!:happydance: Have a H&H 9!! :hugs:


----------



## Jocelijne

thats deffently a positive test!! congrats hun!!


----------



## anns

The :bfp:I got at 15 dpo was just like this..Now I conformed 4 weeks with blood test...so congrats...........


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## princess_t

I got a faint line at 10dpo, still hasnt sunk it yet propley. CONGRATS XX


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations xx


----------



## todteach

:yipee:congratulations!:wohoo:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## dan-o

:bfp::happydance:Yay, congratulations!!!!!!:happydance::bfp:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------

